# Any Easy dessert recipe that can be stored over night



## Power-Append (Mar 9, 2012)

I need a easy dessert recipe that I can leave it in the fridge over night, So can you help me please?

Thank you


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to DC, Power_Append.

There are literally thousands of easy desert recipes that can be stored in the fridge overnight.  What kind of desert do you have in mind?


----------



## Alix (Mar 9, 2012)

Pie or trifle.


----------



## merstar (Mar 9, 2012)

Chocolate Pudding.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 9, 2012)

Creme brûlée is surprisingly easy and you just brûlée it before serving. It's actually best to let it sit overnight. Chocolate mousse (with whipped cream not egg whites) always is best thoroughly chilled the next day. If you need my recipe let me know.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2012)

Cream pies, puddings, cake rolls, cheese cakes...


----------



## Veri Similitude (Mar 9, 2012)

*No bake pie with 3-ingredient filling*

Make/use one graham cracker crust. (1/3 box of graham crackers --- 1 pack crushed and blended with one melted stick of butter and 3/4 c. sugar. Blend well and form LOOSELY into a shell in a pie pan. Don't pack too hard.)

FILLING:

1 8 oz. container whipped cream (or 8 oz. homemade)
1 can sweetened condensed milk
6 oz. frozen juice (orange, lemonade, limeade), still frozen and undiluted

Mix the three ingredients gently until well blended and pour into shell. Refrigerate overnight!

You can garnish with fresh fruit, too. We used strawberry slices in syrup over the lemonade pie version and it was OUT OF THIS WORLD!


----------



## Power-Append (Mar 10, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Welcome to DC, Power_Append.
> 
> There are literally thousands of easy desert recipes that can be stored in the fridge overnight.  What kind of desert do you have in mind?



Well, I want a dessert that you can fry.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 10, 2012)

Loukoumades - Traditional Greek Recipe by Maria Benardis - YouTube


----------



## Claire (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm with Alix on trifle.  you can make a trifle-type desert out of almost anything (yes, there are traditional recipes, but even my English friend loves my trifles).  On top of that, you can make it for any dietary need.  My favorite is to tear up an angel food cake (I believe traditional is pound cake), then layer it with frozen berries in three colors ( one layer each of red raspberries, blueberries, black berries) along with frozen whipped topping, and a generous hand with some kind of liquer.  It is a great presentation if you have a straight-sided bowl and arrange the layers artistically.  Then, overnight the IQF berries thaw in the fridge and look so pretty as the angel food cake absorbs the liquid.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is my recipe for Turon a simple, yet delightful Pilipino dessert you can easily make with regular grocery store ingredients. You can prepare these ahead of time and keep them in the refrigerator until you are ready to fry and plate them:


*Turon*​Egg Roll wrappers
Plantains 
Jackfruit (can be found in any Asian store, or substitute mango slices)
pecans or almonds, chopped (optional)
Turbinado sugar
powdered sugar (optional)
Peanut or Canola oil for frying


Quarter the plantains, length wise, and trim to fit the wrappers, allowing 1/2-inch of wrapper at each end. Place one piece of plantain and one slice of jackfruit or mango on wrapper. Sprinkle with 1 Tbs sugar and 1 Tbs chopped pecans or almonds then roll up, folding in the edges, and seal the edge with water.

Fry the turon, turning occasionally, until golden brown, drain on brown paper bag, and roll in turbinado sugar. These can be served as is, or plated for presentation as a fancy dessert.

*Presentation*:
Cut each turon in half, at a 45o angle. Place each half on plate at a 90o angle, then dust with powdered sugar or add a scoop of coconut ice cream in the 'V', drizzle caramel sauce over all, and sprinkle with additional chopped pecans or almonds.


----------



## gailbenjamin.osborn (May 31, 2012)

I use this recipe all the ti
me and it is a hit with my family.
1 packet of jelly of choice.
500ml tub of yogurt of choice.
250ml tub of cream cheese.
250ml tub of fresh cream.1 packet digestive biscuits/tennis biscuits

method.
1 cup of cooled down water mixed with the jelly.
Mix yogurt,cream cheese and fresh cream together.
Fold in jelly mixture.
Pack out  biscuits in a dish
Pour mixture over biscuits
Leave in fridge to set overnight .
When it has set make rossettes with fresh cream for decoration

Enjoy!


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Jun 7, 2012)

Strawberry Pie like Shoney's Restaurant use to cook. In the last four weeks I've made 2 pies and topped them with whip cream when we ready to have a slice. I will gladly send you the recipe if you would like.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2012)

2 c whipping cream, 1 container frozen juice. Blend the cream with the frozen juice, dish into single-serving dishes, put in the freezer overnight.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is a simple dessert that everyone I've ever served it to loves. And you can make it any size - enough to serve two or twenty (or more)! I'll start with one that will serve 10 -12:

Ice cream sandwich cake:

Put 4 ice cream sandwiches on a freezer-proof plate or platter
cover with cool whip
Add 2 more layers of sandwiches and cool whip - covering the sides
Drizzle caramel and chocolate syrup on the top.

I've made it with as few as 4 ice cream sandwiches and as many as 36! When you make it for a smaller group, hot fudge sauce is a great substitute for the chocolate syrup - just pour it on right before serving instead of ahead of time.

And, if you can find the neopolitan ice cream sandwiches, and alternate the layers so the chocolate, vanilla and strawberry ice cream are crosswise, it is really pretty.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 8, 2012)

I like a bundt cake to make ahead.


----------

